# Breck/Vail/Keystone



## eric85 (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm heading out to Colorado this weekend and was wondering what are the best trails are at these spots. I like to ride blues and black diamonds here in the northeast but I don't know how that translates to the Rockys..


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

eric85 said:


> I'm heading out to Colorado this weekend and was wondering what are the best trails are at these spots. I like to ride blues and black diamonds here in the northeast but I don't know how that translates to the Rockys..


Where in Colorado are you going?


----------



## eric85 (Feb 3, 2012)

Staying in Keystone. Planning on hitting Breck Friday, Vail Saturday and Keystone Sunday.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

You will be able to figure it out pretty quick

If you're doing northeast blues and blacks, you're going to have plenty to swallow here without being told where to go.

Just be careful if you dabble with the trees, the snow is shallow and you'll probably gash your board pretty good. Not to mention get hurt if you're having fun on northeast blues. Summit and Eagle country resorts in bounds aren't very steep so don't worry about that. 

Don't be afraid to move around and find something you like

And if you're at Keystone, get out of the back before 2pm, it gets super cold there all of a sudden around 2pm. It's happened to me every time I've been there and it sucks! Miserable trip out while you're tired.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

And don't forget to stay hydrated since you're taking a massive altitude change


----------



## eric85 (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah, I have my camelback all ready to go. I've been to Denver a few times, just haven't boarded out west yet. Can't wait, just wish the resorts got dumped on like Denver did last week.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Um ya, we got smoked in Denver and the resorts you're wanting to hit got literally nothing.

Ridiculous split storm 

I got every bit of 2' at my house near downtown


----------



## eric85 (Feb 3, 2012)

Sux. I am thinking next year just going to Whistler. At least there you can practically be guaranteed good coverage.


----------



## eric85 (Feb 3, 2012)

Which is the better mountain though? Vail or Breck? I heard Vail is a much bigger mountain.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Depends on what you want and what areas you know

I like Vail personally but I know the place well


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

There's only two areas of trees at Keystone that I like personally, other then that, Key sucks

Breck, not a fan.... Longest lift lines I've ever seen and full of shit head park rats as well as noobs. This has kept me from learning the mountain well, and a lot of people say I'm missing out.

Vail - Terrain for everyone but it takes forever to get around the place due to it's size. But I know enough spots that I have fun there no matter what.

Beaver Creek - Awesome trees but I havn't explored it as much as I'd like because I've always found myself at Vail

However, I feel Beaver and Vail are more fun than Breck and Key

I'm growing more and more confused as to why people pay so much attention to Vail resorts and the resorts in CO that actually get good snow and have sick terrain are always overlooked.

Vail resorts are cool and all, but they have made them such a huge attraction that they're usually just a shit show. I'm finding myself wanting to ride Vail resorts less and less and wanting to just ride the sled and do backcountry. It's much more real


----------



## eric85 (Feb 3, 2012)

So how do you rank the mountains out there?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Define "out there"?

Vail resorts?


----------



## eric85 (Feb 3, 2012)

Yea, Vail resorts. I only have limited knowledge of the area.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Well again it's really about where you know and luck of snow fall

My favorite Vail resort in CO is Vail

Then Beaver

And I really don't even like going to the others

But then Breck

And Key as the worst. Mostly due to snowfall. The couple of patches of trees that I like at Key are pretty steller 

Gotta also figure I personally don't ride park. I'll hit a simple box if it's in front of me but I don't go out of my way to do park otherwise the tables would be turned and Breck/Key would be my favorites.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

+1 on Milo303's ranking of the Vail Resorts.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

How are the conditions in Vail? Weren't great the last I checked but it's been a while.

I did Breck Two Sundays ago. It was kind of crowded, but it was a Sunday so it wasn't terrible. No long lift lines. We stayed mostly on Peak 9 and 7. Didn't touch Peak 10, one run on Peak 8 (meh). Imperial lift wasn't open yet so didn't even make it up there. Coverage wasn't great at the top underneath imperial. At least from what I saw. They said they opened it but I could see brown. Coverage wasn't great at Loveland either.

There is a nice little run underneath the main lift on Peak 7. You have to go directly underneath the chair at the top, and just go straight down. Lots of rolling hills and stuff. No idea what it's called and no idea if you could get to it from either side but that's how we found it and rode it.

Altitude sickness was a bitch and I tried to drink as much water before and during as I could. Took some advil here and there. Wifey would get knocked out cold at 630pm every day. We thought it was bad chili from the Loveland cafeteria (she didn't order the chili, they messed up but she tried it anyway). Couldn't eat anything for close to two days. Turns out as soon as we leave Breck down to Denver she's 100% fine. I had a headache the whole time that didn't go away. The first night I also had a body ache, but that went away after the first day. Drink water. Then drink some more. Then drink some more.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> I'm growing more and more confused as to why people pay so much attention to Vail resorts and the resorts in CO that actually get good snow and have sick terrain are always overlooked.
> 
> Vail resorts are cool and all, but they have made them such a huge attraction that they're usually just a shit show. I'm finding myself wanting to ride Vail resorts less and less and wanting to just ride the sled and do backcountry. It's much more real


marketing $$$$$

Vail Resorts is EPIC!!! :laugh:

But yeah, if I was spending the money to fly in, buy lift tickets, get lodging, etc... I'd be heading to Crested Butte or Telluride.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

jdang307 said:


> How are the conditions in Vail? Weren't great the last I checked but it's been a while.
> 
> There is a nice little run underneath the main lift on Peak 7. You have to go directly underneath the chair at the top, and just go straight down. Lots of rolling hills and stuff. No idea what it's called and no idea if you could get to it from either side but that's how we found it and rode it.



I'd personally rank the Vail resorts as: 

1. Vail
2. Beaver Creek
3. Keystone
4. A-basin
5. Breck


I rode the same area you did at Breck (Peak 7) just this past Saturday and I thought it was a decent little area. Found some softer snow in the trees. Runs are super short over there though, it seems. Found a lot of spots with bad coverage (could see the brown/grass, rocks, etc.). My biggest complaint with Breck (I've only been there 3x) is that there seem to be a lot of catwalks and areas where you need to keep your speed up or else you're unstrapping. This was more noticeable this weekend because I had my girl with me and she isn't the fastest... so if she has to stop I basically have to stop. Another problem with Breck is that I believe it is the "most visited" resort in the country (maybe world?) and the lines suck. My buddies were over on Peak 10 and they said it was pretty good over there because there are some decent steeps over there. Also looked to have some cool stuff up top, but as I was with my gf I didn't get a chance to go up there (plus the bad snow = not worth it). 

Keystone - A lot of people hate on this place, but depending on what you want to do... it can be pretty fun. Lot of long, somewhat steep groomers on the front of the mountain if you like hauling ass and jumping rollers (Dutchman, Frenchman, etc.). Also, the Outback has some pretty good trees (Wolverine run, etc.) and those are steeper than your average blue. A lot of runs have openly space trees on the sides, fun to dip in and out of the trees. 

A-basin - a lot of good terrain but I think they don't have all that much open this year because of the bad snowpack. Could be wrong though, as I only went there in like November when it was WROD. When everything is open, this is a fun place to go but I would consider it more "advanced" vs. cruising blues. 

Beaver Creek - I've been here a few times and we always had fun. Royal Elk Glades are awesome - steep + trees and I think they just opened these a week or so back. Don't know how the coverage is there though. Also has some short but gnarly stuff in the Stone Creek Chutes. Also, stay until 3pm and you get free warm chocolate chip cookies - can't hate on that. 

Vail - Some people say its too flat or doesn't offer enough terrain, etc., but I consider this the best of the Vail resorts. Its huge - 5,280 acres. If you can't find something to do here, you're doing something wrong. The back bowls suck right now (I was just there yesterday) because of low coverage, but when it snows - there is no better place to be at any of the Vail resorts. Blue Sky Basin is always fun and thins out the crowd a little since most people don't want to make the 30+ minute trek from the front base all the way to the back. There are plenty of steep areas right on the back bowls off the main mountain (Sundown bowl, etc.). The Wildwood lift area is also pretty steep and has tons of cliffs, rocks, etc. to jump off of. I think this is near where that kid died a few weeks ago though. 

Again, just my personal preferences on the resorts. Breck has the potential to be higher up, but I've had not so good experiences every time I've been there. A-basin is small, but has expert terrain. Keystone is "less gnarly" but if you like to go fast and like long runs... its a good place to go. Beaver Creek is the farthest from Denver, but has nice trees and some steep areas.


----------

